# Absolutorium



## Lointaine

Jak będzie po angielsku? 
Znalazłam tylko "certificate of completion", ale może jest jedno słowo?


----------



## SzymSzym

Wpisz w google 'absolutorium proz'.

Wychodzi np. "grading comment". O jedno słowo mniej.


----------



## Thomas1

Jaki jest kontekst?


----------



## Ben Jamin

Nie tylko kontekst. Słowo *absolutorium * co najmniej trzy różne znaczenia podstawowe w języku polskim, tak jak i *komórka*.


----------



## Lointaine

"...przewidziane jest absolutorium w postaci przeglądu/wystawy..." przetłumaczyłam jako "...we foresee a final completion review/exhibition presenting..."


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lointaine said:


> "...przewidziane jest absolutorium w postaci przeglądu/wystawy..." przetłumaczyłam jako "...we foresee a final completion review/exhibition presenting..."


Może jestem mało pojętny, ale dalej nie wiem o jakie absolutorium chodzi. Sprawa wystawy niewiele wyjaśnia, a raczej zaciemnia.


----------



## Lointaine

Bo to jest zagmatwane, chodzi o opis programu pracowni na uczelni artystycznej, a te ich procedury są mało kompatybilne z na przykład uniwersyteckimi.


----------



## Thomas1

Dla nas jest to jeszcze bardziej zagmatwane. Chodzi o aboslutorium, które dostaje student na koniec etapu studiów (np. magisterskich) po przeglądzie wystawy?


 Żeby udzielić jak najlepszej odpowiedzi potrzebne są:


całe zdanie w którym występuje dane wyrażenie + zdanie przed i po jeśli takowe istnieją (można cytować do czterech zdań),
źródło (z linkiem jeśli to możliwe),
wszelkie dodatkowe informacje na temat wyrażenia, tekstu i kontekstu (nawet te z pozoru oczywiste lub mało ważne),
sugestia własnego rozwiązania problemu i opisanie wątpliwości.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Dla nas jest to jeszcze bardziej zagmatwane. Chodzi o aboslutorium, które dostaje student na koniec etapu studiów (np. magisterskich) po przeglądzie wystawy?
> 
> 
> Żeby udzielić jak najlepszej odpowiedzi potrzebne są:
> 
> 
> całe zdanie w którym występuje dane wyrażenie + zdanie przed i po jeśli takowe istnieją (można cytować do czterech zdań),
> źródło (z linkiem jeśli to możliwe),
> wszelkie dodatkowe informacje na temat wyrażenia, tekstu i kontekstu (nawet te z pozoru oczywiste lub mało ważne),
> sugestia własnego rozwiązania problemu i opisanie wątpliwości.


No to już ustaliliśmy w końcu, że chodzi o absolutorium uniwersyteckie, a nie parlamentarne ani religijne. 
Teraz należy sprawdzić czy takie pojęcie/instytucja są znane w świecie angielskojęzycznym. Jeżeli nie, to trzeba skonstruować jakiś sformułowanie opisowe.

Jako małą dygresję podam historię, której byłem na świadkiem na studiach:
Student (Polak): „Jak nazywa się indeks po angielsku?”
Lektor angielskiego (Anglik) „Nie nazywa się wcale, u nas nie ma czegoś takiego”
S: „To gdzie wpisuje się stopnie?”
L: „Stopnie są tajne”


----------



## Thomas1

Pytam, bo nie jest to jasne z samej wiadomości:
>> Bo to jest zagmatwane, chodzi o opis programu pracowni na uczelni  artystycznej, a te ich procedury są mało kompatybilne z, na przykład,  uniwersyteckimi.

Chodzi o uczelnię artystyczną, której "procedury są mało kompatybilne" z uniwersyteckimi. Dobrze by było wiedzieć, czy "absolutorium" jest rozumiane na podanej uczelni tak samo, jak np. na Uniwersytecie Warszawskim.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Jeżeli nie znajdzie się jakiegoś utartego terminu, to można by absolutorium opisać jako „university graduation clearing” albo „clearing before university graduation”.


----------

